# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Profitez de l'été, abandonnez World of Warcraft.

## Kahn Lusth

C'est l'été, il fait bon et j'en connais pas mal qui comme au moins la moitié des Français ne vont pas encore s'offrir des vacances cette année.
 Plutôt que d'écouter religieusement l'annonce d'un Dragon Age II, d'un Megaman Universe ou d'un Poulpylalanne Super Karaoké, nous allons nous offrir une petite frivolité. Préparez vos gros doigts, on va les pointer vers quelqu'un et rire bruyamment. Même qu'on aura pas honte, d'abord.
 Haiksterbnh est un homme de 34 ans comme beaucoup d'autres si l'on excepte un pseudonyme à coucher dehors et une sale addiction à World of Warcraft. Aux termes de cinq années, le monsieur aura cumulé 24000 heures de jeu. Environ 13 heures par jour, oui oui.
 Signe que son cas n'est peut être pas si désespéré, le nolife se réveille un beau matin sans amis et décide de tout arrêter, non pas en revendant son compte à prix d'or auprès d'un autre simplet, mais en distribuant ses breloques virtuelles aux passants avant de supprimer tous ses personnages.

 Mettons de côté la mise en scène et les larmes pour lui souhaiter bonne chance dans sa nouvelle vie. Et gardons à l'esprit qu'il existe des cas similaires sur des tas d'autres jeux, des FPS (si si, les mêmes pseudos qu'on croise inévitablement sur Team Fortress 2, trois ans après sa sortie) aux STR en passant par Second Life.
 Alors cet été faites une bonne action : filez un bon coup de parpaing dans le modem d'un proche un peu trop englué dans son jeu. Ou mettez lui une baffe pédagogique s'il fait vingt kilos de moins.
 Bonnes vacances et attention aux méduses, ou vous terminerez votre séjour en vous urinant dessus.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Deloras

Humph le type devrait rentabiliser ses journées maintenant creuses en prenant des cours de math parce que 24000 heures, c'est pas 100 mais 1000 jours.

----------


## Hoyan

Je l'ai fait l'année dernière après 4ans de jeu. Je n'ai pas trouvé de nouveaux amis par contre j'ai perdu ceux que j'avais en jeu..

Tout passe tout lasse, mon expérience dans ce MMO à été plutôt positive : désir de se dépasser, rigueur, respect de règles, sociologie, etc..Le tout dans la joie et la bonne humeur la plupart du temps.

Pourquoi certains n'aiment pas WoW ? Parce qu'il ne laisse pas le temps de jouer à d'autres jeux (ou plutôt d'acheter). Un peu comme la télé peu en vouloir aux jeux vidéos...


edit: Attention, un mot tabou à été placé dans ce post (il ne s'agit pas de "télé")

----------


## le_guide_michelin

> Remember, the "cooler" you character looks in World of Warcraft, the sadder your real life is.


Tout est dit. :;): 




> Bonnes vacances et attention aux méduses, ou vous terminerez votre séjour en vous urinant dessus.


WABON?  ::huh:: 
C'est diurétique les méduses, ou alors c'est juste une autre de tes déviances qui te pousse à t'en fourrer une dans ton slip de bain? ::|:

----------


## Guest14712

> Tout est dit.


Bof pas forcément. Encore une fois le tout est de ne pas rester fixé sur un seul truc et passer sa vie à ça. On peut très bien jouer beaucoup à un jeu, un MMO, ou toute autre activité d'ailleurs, et garder une vie équilibrée et variée.

Et non je ne joue pas à WoW.  ::P:

----------


## jlm76

C'est poignant quand même, c'est toujours très difficile de quitter définitivement un univers qu'on a apprécié et joué des jours et des jours durant ...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> WABON? 
> C'est diurétique les méduses, ou alors c'est juste une autre de tes déviances qui te pousse à t'en fourrer une dans ton slip de bain?


Tout de suite les trucs salaces. C'est juste qu'un des remèdes à faire dans l'immédiat pour soulager une piqure de méduse c'est d'uriner dessus.  :;):

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Megaman Universe


 ::O: 
Putain, je rentre du taf là, et Kahn vient d'illuminer ma journée.
Je t'aime mec. Je serais physiquement sur Paris j'aurais tenté de t'étreindre avant de succomber à une clef de bras.

----------


## O.Boulon

Après avoir été rejeté par Sébum et Boulon, le pauvre Raphi s'attaque à Kahn.
Quand est ce que tu te mets à distribuer tes objets inlife avant de t'éloigner vers d'autres horizons ?

----------


## corentintilde

Une perle en commentaire de la vidéo (qft)
"all video games are for nerds with no friends except﻿ for the ones like Forza, and NHL and COD "

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Après avoir été rejeté par Sébum et Boulon, le pauvre Raphi s'attaque à Kahn.
> Quand est ce que tu te mets à distribuer tes objets inlife avant de t'éloigner vers d'autres horizons ?


Laisse béton, tout ira à mon fils. Limite à ma femme. T'auras rien.

----------


## Koj

Remède de grand-mère: pisser sur une piqure de méduse (ou de vive) pour faire passer la douleur ...
(Edit: me suis fait doublé dis-donc, ouh le refresh qui foire)

----------


## gros_bidule

Arhg, le barbare grosbidule de Diablo2 a connu le même sort.
Je verse encore ma tite e-larme de temps en temps, rappelant aux incultes d'où vient mon pseudo, ce personnage invincible qui inspirait le crainte sur les parties PvP, idem pour son fidèle mercenaire barbare lui aussi lvl99, crénondidou, possédant deux exemplaires de la légendaire ép..... :D
Devrais-je le marquer sur mon CV ? (le fait que je sois un type formidable et généreux)

Y'a pas à dire, ces RPG, MMO et H&S avec XP nous font du mal lorsqu'ils ne sont plus à la mode (ou qu'un patch 1.10 à la con fiche tout en l'air, pfff).
Vive TF2.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je l'ai fait l'année dernière après 4ans de jeu. Je n'ai pas trouvé de nouveaux amis par contre j'ai perdu ceux que j'avais en jeu..
> 
> Tout passe tout lasse, mon expérience dans ce MMO à été plutôt positive : désir de se dépasser, rigueur, respect de règles, sociologie, etc..Le tout dans la joie et la bonne humeur la plupart du temps.
> 
> Pourquoi certains n'aiment pas WoW ? Parce qu'il ne laisse pas le temps de jouer à d'autres jeux (ou plutôt d'acheter). Un peu comme la télé peu en vouloir aux jeux vidéos...
> 
> 
> edit: Attention, un mot tabou à été placé dans ce post (il ne s'agit pas de "télé")


Orthographe ? Je dois pas être trop loin  ::o: .

----------


## Incanus

Beaucoup mieux que la parano politiquement correcte envers les mmos et l'"addiction" aux jeux vidéos (un terme que seuls les glands qui n'ont jamais touchés de près une véritable addiction, comme la coke, l'héro, ou l'alcool, osent employer de façon aussi vulgaire) voici d'autres défis plus intéressants:

- libérez vos proches de la tyrannie du tout travail: fini les heures sups passées au boulot!
- pareil pour les sportifs pro (ou ceux du dimanche qui pratiquent too much): a mort l'addiction au sport!
- ne parlons pas de la télé, il faut lutter contre l'addiction infernale au petit écran (plat) (3h30 par jour en moyenne dans notre super pays des doigts de l'homme): pétez la téloche de vos voisins!
- et la lecture alors?! parlons en! Pendez les rats de bibliothèque. Au passage massacrez donc les outils des passionnés de peinture, les notes des scientifiques, et celle des écrivains en herbe, menacés par une virulente addiction à leurs ignobles passions!

ALlez hop, au travail, pour un monde meilleur! ::wub::

----------


## gros_bidule

Non, je ne cèderai pas à la tentation... addiction aux débats à la con, non, je peux passer mon temps à faire autre chose je, .... haaaaa !

----------


## Guest14712

Ce que je note surtout c'est la différence de traitement entre les jeux et d'autres choses. Tu passes la soirée sur un jeu ou sur internet, tu es un asocial autiste dépendant. Par contre tu passes la soirée à regarder des merdes à la télévision, c'est une sympathique soirée tranquille pour se détendre.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Conan3D

Tfaçons, faut déjà être sacrément désespéré pour jouer à World of Warcraft...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hoyan

> Tfaçons, faut déjà être sacrément désespéré pour jouer à World of Warcraft...


Tu sais, ya des trucs qui t'arrivent dans la vie alors que tu crois que t'as besoin de rien, et t'arrive plus à t'en passer (les drogues, le sex, la vitesse, CanardPC...) Toutes proportions gardées, WoW peut en faire partie.

Cessez de jalouser ce succès qui n'est pas que commercial.  :tired:

----------


## zabuza

Un bon moyen pour arrêter WOW c'est d'avoir un job bien crevant.. les heures de raid étant le soir..
Maintenant, entre le gars qui passe du temps sur wow ou celui qui passe des heures sur facebook avec ses supers poteslololol, c'est à peu près pareil..
Tout est critiquable quand c'est pratiqué en excès ( me^me le sport peut être une sorte de drogue ).
Pour en revenir plus spécifiquement sur la news, leur meilleur moyen pour forcer les joueurs à arrêter chez Blizzard c'est le contenu 0. Ils ont mis un patch en 8 mois ( patch habilement divisé en petite partie pour donner illusion que cela dure plus longtemps ). 
Pour cataclysm, le prochain addon, ils jouent sur le côté nostalgique des anciens.. presque simplement et le côté "joueur contre joueur" ( qui nécessite peut d'entretien réel de développeur )

Enfin, Starcraft 2 est tout proche.

----------


## Flipmode

Fake c'est un gars qui a ninja un compte pour faire la vidéo et qui continu à jouer sur le sien !
Surtout avant la sortie de Cata et les grosses MaJ template gameplay etc... même moi qui n'y joue plus j'hésite à retoucher un mois pour voir à la sortie de Cata alors un mec qui fait 13heures par jour  pendant 5ans, il sera revenu dans 2 semaines en sueur, roulant ça tête sur le clavier -_-

----------


## Kami93

J'avais fais la même en me levant un matin avec Diablo 2, des heures et des heures de jeu, j'ai pris le dossier > delete. LA galette je l'ai refilé à quelqu'un.

Enfin le jeu qui m'avait plus pourri ma vie c'était bien CS 1.3, 1.4 , 1.5...pas besoin d'un MMORPG pour que ce soit addictif.et potentiellement ruiner une vie sociale.

----------


## col vert

J'imagine que cruxifier les gens même innocent est un hobbie dont on ne se lasse pas. Enfin, un jour vous vous poserez peut-être des questions comme: mais d'où viennent les bébés? Et si j'arrache les ovaires de ma femme, est-ce que j'aurais un fils qui s'appelle jacob ou jésus? ou encore y a -t-il une vie après la série 24 heures? le boulon et le grand maitre B sont-ils homosexuels?

 ::ninja::

----------


## batboss

Mais que devient Canard PC ?!

On se croit sur Gameblog, ça devient n'importe quoi.

Messieurs les Rédacteurs (et en l'occurence ici Kahn), même si vous n'avez pas de formation de journalistes (ce qui n'est pas un reproche), apprenez au moins les bases.

Au delà du côté racolleur de la news (assumé je présume afin de nourrir ou créer un débat sur le forum), il serait peut être bien de creuser un peu, d'ouvrir ses yeux, de vérifier ses sources et surtout d'éviter de tomber dans la facilité.

Cette vidéo n'est qu'une supercherie et elle a bien réussie puisque grâce au buzz, elle a fait le tour du net :

1°) Première Image de la preview Youtube, on arrive très bien à lire (même en SD) "Over 24,000 hours (100 days) spent playing".
Une journée = 24 h
100 journées = 24 *100= 2.400 et non 24.000

2°)Ensuite, pour ceux qui connaissent un peu WoW (et encore plus depuis ces derniers temps avec les derniers patchs), il est extrêmement facile de monter un perso au niveau max. Pour un harcore gamer, ça lui prendrait même pas 10 jours pour avoir les mêmes persos que lui, donc le côté  ::cry::  en "deletant" ses persos....

3°)Enfin, dans l'éventualité que ce soit un uber-noob ou un gars qui a passé les 3 dernières années de sa vie à simplement visiter les contrées de WoW, grapillant un peu d'XP au rythme de mauvaises rencontres et que ces 3 ans soient un réel investissement, un message à un GM et il récupère ses persos tranquilou.


Alors s'il vous plaît, arrêtez de relayer ce genre de news bidons qui me font "fuuuuuuuuuer" (et je pense ne pas être le seul).

Après vous faites ce que vous voulez de la politique éditoriale du site et du coincoin, mais ne commencez pas à tomber dans ce genre là, car la frontière entre le journalisme et le publi-rédactionnel pour payer son fion aux éditeurs est très mince.

----------


## gros_bidule

Nan mais "Peepshow", oui oui "Peepshow", le nom de la rubrique. C'est pas LeMonde ou Jurigeek, c'est "Peepshow". "Peepshow".  ::rolleyes:: 

Et... non mais c'est quoi ces internautes qui se permettent de poster à 2h du mat, hein ? Tu réveilles tout le monde pour ça ? T'as pas honte ? Va bosser.

----------


## col vert

Tu préfères  06:40, y en a qui font leur mur à cette heure.  ::ninja::  kicks

----------


## wazurau

> Tout de suite les trucs salaces. C'est juste qu'un des remèdes à faire dans l'immédiat pour soulager une piqure de méduse c'est d'uriner dessus.


Remède de citadin ça  ::rolleyes:: 
Rien de mieux pour chopper une infection sachant que la stérilité de l'urine ne vaut que pour soi même.

1/ On enlève les restes de filaments avec une pince ou 2 paires de gants
2/ On couvre de sable humide
3/ On racle doucement avec un bâton de glace ou une carte genre carte de crédit
4/ On rince abondamment à l'eau de mer chaude (dans une baïne)
5/ On désinfecte

Et si vous ne savez pas faire tout ça, vous allez voir les M&M's (MNS), y connaissent la routine.

----------


## thauthau

Je veux jouer à Poulpylalanne Super Karaoké, je veux des infos sur ce titre prometteur !

----------


## Graveen

c'est malin vous m'avez énervé batboss là !

----------


## Zelockman

De toute façcon ,moi ,les MEUPORGS .....

----------


## Exekias

Blizzard ayant prévu le coup, il est tout à fait possible de récupérer un perso même après l'avoir effacé. La vidéo sent quand même pas mal le fake...
La seule chose qui pousse les joueurs à arrêter définitivement, c'est l'ennui   ::siffle::

----------


## mrFish

Pourquoi la rubrique peepshow ne parle que de WoW ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Parce que WoW est tellement has-been et ridicule (à la vue de ses joueurs) qu'il s'y prête très bien, trop bien même.
Il s'est tellement enfoncé que sortir un WoW 2 me paraît difficile.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais que devient Canard PC ?!
> 
> On se croit sur Gameblog, ça devient n'importe quoi.
> 
> Messieurs les Rédacteurs (et en l'occurence ici Kahn), même si vous n'avez pas de formation de journalistes (ce qui n'est pas un reproche), apprenez au moins les bases.
> 
> Au delà du côté racolleur de la news (assumé je présume afin de nourrir ou créer un débat sur le forum), il serait peut être bien de creuser un peu, d'ouvrir ses yeux, de vérifier ses sources et surtout d'éviter de tomber dans la facilité.
> 
> Cette vidéo n'est qu'une supercherie et elle a bien réussie puisque grâce au buzz, elle a fait le tour du net :
> ...



Monsieur,

Merci de ce rappel à nos devoirs.
Je réalise à la lecture de votre message que nous avons sans doute perdu de vue le vrai sens de CanardPC et plus largement celui du journalisme.

Vous avez parfaitement raison, en ces temps troublés, il est important de tenir droit la barre du bon sens et du sérieux éditorial pour éviter de sombrer dans l'ignorance voire dans la manipulation quasi criminelle du lectorat.

Sachez que je vais prendre immédiatement des mesures en imposant à Kahn Lusht une interdiction de travailler jusqu'au 15 août et en lui interdisant de mettre les pieds à la rédaction jusqu'à cette date.

J'espère que cette leçon sera suffisante pour éviter que ce type de comportement intolérable ne se reproduise,

Bien respectueusement,

Omar Boulon

----------


## Graveen

c'est malin vous m'avez aussi énervé Boulon,là !

On va encore passer un week-end de merde !  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est surtout l'absence de majuscule qui m'énerve.
Pas le juste courroux de l'homme de bien scandalisé par les raccourcis faciles et le goût du sensationnel trop souvent affiché par la caste bien pensante et néanmoins incroyablement mal informée des journalistes qui, injures supplémentaires infligés au visage de notre bien-aimé République, disposent d'un abattement d'impôt.

----------


## gros_bidule

Pauvre Kahn, il va pourvoir jouer à WoW jusqu'au 15 août ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Voilà une idée brillante.
Peut être que ce triste individu oscultera ses sources d'un peu plus prêt s'il passe quelques semaines à explorer cette univers si riche. 

Qui plus est, je suis sûr que l'extraordinaire maîtrise de l'écriture dont fait preuve Blizzard -Rappellez-vous du vibrant "Va me chercher trois oeils de Murlocs, Oh Vil Manant ! qui nous a tous stupéfait par sa densité émotionnelle et sa puissance stylistique- offrirait au sieur Kahn Lusht une formation continue bien venue vu le manque de vocabulaire dont il fait preuve dans cette news.

Et je n'ose même pas parler du strict bénéfice humain qu'il pourrrait en tirer : les contrées magiques du monde de Warcraft sont peuplés d'individus exceptionnels et j'ai l'audace de croire que les relations sociales sont plus belles et plus fortes là-bas que dans notre triste monde réel.

----------


## Flipmode

J'viens de lire le message de batboss, je pense que le message de Kahn c'est surtout :

 et tu va prendre le soleil parce que t'es tout pâle... sale geek.

Enfin peut-être pas dit comme ça -_-

Sinon arrêtez avec "Wow c'est pas sociale" ils vont peut-être s'associer avec facebook alors hein la preuve...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ou mettez lui une baffe pédagogique s'il fait *vingt kilos de moins.*


ça par contre ça va être tendu s'il est accro à WOW!

----------


## vive la cliff

> disposent d'un abattement d'impôt.


Heu... C'est sérieux ? 

Si oui, quel grand principe est mis en avant pour justifier ça, et dans quelles proportions, l'abattement ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Devoir supporter les lecteurs.

----------


## Ashraam

> Nan mais "Peepshow", oui oui "Peepshow", le nom de la rubrique. C'est pas LeMonde ou Jurigeek, c'est "Peepshow". "Peepshow". 
> 
> Et... non mais *c'est quoi ces internautes qui se permettent de poster à 2h du mat, hein ? Tu réveilles tout le monde pour ça ? T'as pas honte ?* Va bosser.


T'oublies un détail, le no life spé WoW il ne lui reste que ce créneau là pour poster sur les forums, avant il est en raid et juste après il farm ses compos pour le lendemain  :tired:

----------


## half

Juste pour dire, peepshow est ce qu'il est a savoir une rubrique pour mettre des news débile et pas sérieuse.

Pour preuve il n'apparait même pas dans le flux RSS : http://www.canardpc.com/feed.xml et n'est donc pas envoyé à l'ami Google.

----------


## Darkath

100 days = 24x100 = 2400 heures de jeu je sais pas dans quel sens il s'est gourré dans son calcul mais j'espère pour lui qu'il à mit un 0 de trop

----------


## Tilt

Je dois en être a plus de 3000 heures.
Ben oui quand toute la société ne veut pas de quelqu'un, il peut être une star dans WoW.
Voilà c'est pour ça aussi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Cette news nous permettra au moins de trier les citadins des gens normaux sur une plage : ce seront les seuls à se pisser sur les jambes.

----------


## pouet007

Encore un bel été en perspective.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Bon, je suis sur wow depuis le debut, j'ai juste stop 1 mois pour age of conan (mais quel con quand mm).
Je m'accorde regulierement du dépaysement via de bon titre (les stalker, metro 2033, dragon age, dawn of war 2, mass effect etc etc).
Mais je joue tout de mm pas mal.
Je suis marié, papa (2 fois), je taff (en 4x8), je suis mm representant du personnel, engagé syndicalement et aussi politiquement (réunion touça).
Je lis pas mal, je fais du sport, et j'aime bien un bon concert de temps en temps.

Et avec tout ça, j'ai quand mm le temps de jouer, je suis dans une des meilleurs guildes de mon serveur (4eme au down d'arthas 10, avant le buff x% pour kikoolol).

Etre joueur de wow veux pas dire systématiquement nolife, on peux très bien jouer a wow et faire toutes sortes de choses aussi à coté.

Ah si par contre, je regarde quasiment jamais la télé (mm si je suis quelques series via mon ordi).

----------


## Maguth

Y'a surtout que pour un gars qui se dit avoir joué autant, y'a rien de bien avancé dans les perso qu'il efface....

----------


## Roupille

> Heu... C'est sérieux ? 
> 
> Si oui, quel grand principe est mis en avant pour justifier ça, et dans quelles proportions, l'abattement ?


Oui oui les journalistes ont droit à un abattement de 7650 euros à déduire de leur salaire net.

Ils doivent bien sur justifier à l'administration fiscale une carte de presse valide si on leur demande ( ou une attestation de l'employeur )

C'est un abattement qui est correspond à une estimation ( à la grosse louche ) des frais engagés par les journalistes pour l'exercice de leur profession.

Je me souviens plus trop des circonstances mais cet abattement date de pas mal de temps. Il a été remis en cause y a quelques années, mais comme la "caste" des journalistes est assez puissante, l'abattement est toujours là.

Edit : trouvé sur le woueb

" Le régime fiscal des journalistes plonge ses racines au milieu des années 1930 lorsque se bâtit l’essentiel du statut professionnel toujours en vigueur aujourd’hui.

L’abattement institué dès 1934 entend compenser l’absence ou le refus de prise en compte, par la plupart des entreprises, des frais des journalistes, des dépenses engagées cependant par l’exercice de leur profession. "

----------


## Treith

> 100 days = 24x100 = 2400 heures de jeu je sais pas dans quel sens il s'est gourré dans son calcul mais j'espère pour lui qu'il à mit un 0 de trop


C'est courant d'avoir plus de 100jours de jeu ( en temps réel) j'ai 130+ sur mon premier personnage , sans être un no-life quand tu aime un jeu et qu'il t'intéresse tu y passe du temps , surtout en 4-5ans...

Regarde TF2... je pense que des canards y passent bien plus de temps que beaucoup de personnes sur wow...

Enfin sinon la vidéo est un fake , le mec efface des personnages lvl 1 , 2X , plusieurs death knigth qui sont direct lvl 55 et qui sont 58 en même pas une heure , sa chaman n'a aucun équipement , enfin je dis pas c'est un noob il est unstuff lololol , c'est juste que dans wow en jouant 1H par jour pendant 1mois t'es full T9... 

Ce qu'il donne aux gens c'est quelques po et des compos d'enchantements...

Récap :

- X personnages lvl 1 = 0heure de jeu
 -5+ level 2X = 10H de jeux chacun en prenant sont temps.
- Plusieurs DK lvl 55-57 = de 0 à 1heure chacun.
- 1 lvl 73 apparemment en cours d'xp
- 1 prêtre 80 qu'il avais déjà mit à poil...

Pour tout ça tu met pas plus de 10jours de jeu en te baladant partout...

Une personne qui a fait + de 100jours en temps de jeu , vends son compte ou stop juste son abonnement , dans presque tous les cas.

Argument bonus : En ce moment il y'a pleins de fakes sur wow , le mec s'est dit " ololol je vais faire le tour du net..."

Sinon wow est addictif c'est vrai , dans la vie qu'est-ce qui n'est pas addictif quand on aime y passer du temps? , c'est pas la boite du jeu qui te force à jouer un flingue sur la tempe hein ^^

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Sinon wow est addictif c'est vrai , dans la vie qu'est-ce qui n'est pas addictif quand on aime y passer du temps?


Les gogues.

----------


## Ashraam

> Les gogues.


On ne pourrait pas mieux répondre ^^'

Mais sinon effectivement, ce n'est pas la boite de jeu qui te force a jouer, certes, c'est plutôt la facilité qu'offre wow (la perpétuelle course au farm, a l'armement, aux réputations, aux achievements, etc...). Et le pire dans tout ça, quand tu penses avoir décroché, ils te resservent une extension, un changement qqconque, un battleground ou que sais je... Et que par voie de conséquence, tu vas t'y remettre, même si ce n'est que pour qques semaines...

Dans tous les cas, et même s'il peut exister des moments exaltants dans ce jeu, wow ne nous  apporte pas une réelle expérience vidéoludique comme pourrait le faire de nombreux jeux payants ou non, online ou non. Donc au final, et même s'il s'agit du peepshow :

'Profitez de l'été, abandonnez World of Warcraft'  ::):

----------


## Flipmode

Pour les personnes jouant à wow ne faites pas comme les gars sur SL ... prenez cette news en "lolant" !
Sinon on va repartir pour un tour de "on est des victimes de l'internet" -_-

----------


## gros_bidule

Rho punaize punaize punaize, ça y est, on commence à voir les pubs TV pour Starcraft 2 PC  ::): 
Ouais bah mince en fait, c'est tout nul ce truc.


Désolé.

----------


## Red_Force

1000 jours ? Honnêtement il a plutôt l'air du gars qui a joué 100 jours à voir ce qu'il détruit (j'ai vu qu'un 80...).  Je me rappelle d'un screen d'un gars qui avait monté toutes les réputations au max, avait tous les objets du jeu, etc. et il était très loin des 13 heures par jours, à mon avis tout à fait infaisables.

---------- Post ajouté à 22h25 ----------




> Les gogues.


Ah ouai ? Bah essaye d'arrêter !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ah ouai ? Bah essaye d'arrêter !


Qui a parlé d'arrêter ? Je répondais à Treith et sa question grammaticalement horrible "_dans la vie qu'est-ce qui n'est pas addictif quand on aime y passer du  temps?_". Ouais, j'aime passer du temps aux chiottes, mais de là à parler d'une addiction...

----------


## Darkath

> C'est courant d'avoir plus de 100jours de jeu ( en temps réel) j'ai 130+ sur mon premier personnage , sans être un no-life quand tu aime un jeu et qu'il t'intéresse tu y passe du temps , surtout en 4-5ans...



Ben oui c'est bien ce que je dit, le mec s'est gouré, c'est 100 jours de jeu et c'est que dalle pour un joueur de wow. Le mec il a cru que dans un jour y'avait 240 heures  :^_^: . Apperement jouer a wow lui aura au moins fait oublier comment multiplier 24x100

----------


## Bah

Quand ça parle de WoW, y'a toujours des gens qui viennent défendre leur façon de jouer, même si c'est pas vraiment le sujet. C'est rigolo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Qui a parlé d'arrêter ? Je répondais à Treith et sa question grammaticalement horrible "_dans la vie qu'est-ce qui n'est pas addictif quand on aime y passer du  temps?_". Ouais, j'aime passer du temps aux chiottes, mais de là à parler d'une addiction...


Me semble que quand tu ne peux pas te passer de quelque chose, on peut parler d'addiction.  :tired: 
Sauf si c'est un besoin primaire évidemment (manger, dormir, faire popo, lire Cpc).

----------


## gros_bidule

En même temps, vu le sujet de la news... :D

----------


## vive la cliff

> Oui oui les journalistes ont droit à un abattement de 7650 euros à déduire de leur salaire net.
> 
> Ils doivent bien sur justifier à l'administration fiscale une carte de presse valide si on leur demande ( ou une attestation de l'employeur )
> 
> C'est un abattement qui est correspond à une estimation ( à la grosse louche ) des frais engagés par les journalistes pour l'exercice de leur profession.
> 
> Je me souviens plus trop des circonstances mais cet abattement date de pas mal de temps. Il a été remis en cause y a quelques années, mais comme la "caste" des journalistes est assez puissante, l'abattement est toujours là.
> 
> Edit : trouvé sur le woueb
> ...


Bah vois-tu, on en apprend tous les jours. Même si, à la réflexion, ça ne m'étonne pas tant que ça. 

Merci pour l'info.

----------


## NaPoJuNioR

http://fr.xfire.com/profile/vresales/

----------


## Tiempo

Ce qui est bien avec Blizzard, c'est que même s'il a delete ses persos, il pourra toujours demander qu'on les lui restaure, au cas ou son envie de farmer le jeu avec la nouvelle extension lui reprenne.

L'addiction ça n'a pas de prix, pour le reste, il y a MasterBlizzCard.

----------


## Erevlis

> Devoir supporter les lecteurs.


J'aime bcp  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors laisse moi te supporter.
Et abonne toi en me donnant ton argent.
Merci.

----------


## Medjes

> Si oui, quel grand principe est mis en avant pour justifier ça, et dans quelles proportions, l'abattement ?


Depuis que Boulon a froidement abbatu trois wowiste dans sa cave, l'été dernier, à grand coup de Magnum 357.

On a fait une loi pour qu'il soit en regle. L'abbatement.  

Mais il est limité légalement à 5 personnes par mois, grand max.

----------


## Fracanus

Super la vidéo... Tu fais une requête GM tu as tout ton bordel et tes persos restaurés en 20 minutes.

Je vais faire une vidéo ou j'efface un document word de 500 pages!!!!!!!

----------


## Pfab

Moi en ce moment je profite de l'été pour arrêter de jouer à WoW : j'ai acheté Alpha Protocol, parce qu'il avait l'air sympa et qu'il était bien noté dans CPC...
C'est ça qu'on appelle les vacances ?

----------


## Ashraam

> Moi en ce moment je profite de l'été pour arrêter de jouer à WoW : j'ai acheté Alpha Protocol, parce qu'il avait l'air sympa et qu'il était bien noté dans CPC...
> C'est ça qu'on appelle les vacances ?


Presque, sauf qu'on ne te paye pas pour jouer à WoW  ::P:

----------

